# Christians Voting



## apoint (Oct 15, 2018)

As you see the evil and endless lies and bent quotes are all end times pushing satans agenda.
 Please people get out and vote or we will be over ran by the evil powers in high places. We do not want GA to be made into California. .............


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm with you but I don't know what you are referring to by "end times" in relation to evil and lies.

Is there a relation to evilness taking us closer to the end times or is there a relation to good against evil, light against darkness, taking us closer to end times?

Would you say Trump is paving the way to end times prophesy with his goodness or would an evil politician pave the way with his evilness?


----------



## apoint (Oct 16, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm with you but I don't know what you are referring to by "end times" in relation to evil and lies.
> 
> Is there a relation to evilness taking us closer to the end times or is there a relation to good against evil, light against darkness, taking us closer to end times?
> 
> Would you say Trump is paving the way to end times prophesy with his goodness or would an evil politician pave the way with his evilness?


----------



## apoint (Oct 16, 2018)

No offence but you sure read a lot into a simple statement.  Pretty sure Calif is ran by the left so if you like California agenda vote left so GA. Can be a sanctuary state too.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 16, 2018)

apoint said:


> No offence but you sure read a lot into a simple statement.  Pretty sure Calif is ran by the left so if you like California agenda vote left so GA. Can be a sanctuary state too.



I agree with your reasoning for voting conservative, I just didn't understand your reasoning for the "end times" thing.

I do not wish Georgia to become like California.


----------



## apoint (Oct 16, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I agree with your reasoning for voting conservative, I just didn't understand your reasoning for the "end times" thing.
> 
> I do not wish Georgia to become like California.



We are in end times and its blatant because of the ever down ward morals of our gov.  When obummer DNC Booed God at their convention 10 yrs ago was the last straw. Demoncrats have no place in our Government. They only tear down and destroy all that is good. They are for illegals over Americans. They are on the wrong side of all things good and righteous. This is no time for Christians to not vote.. Fight the Good Fight. We need every vote Nov 6 mid terms or the insane dimms will do all they can to destroy America...


----------



## apoint (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice to see we have so many good christians wanting to save the last great hope for the world.  No wonder America is going down.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 18, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm with you but I don't know what you are referring to by "end times" in relation to evil and lies.
> 
> Is there a relation to evilness taking us closer to the end times or is there a relation to good against evil, light against darkness, taking us closer to end times?
> 
> Would you say Trump is paving the way to end ti mes prophesy with his goodness or would an evil politician pave the way with his evilness?



2 Tim 3:1 But mark this: There will be terrible times in the last days. 2 People will be lovers of themselves, lovers of money, boastful, proud, abusive,disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 without love, unforgiving, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not lovers of the good, 4 treacherous, rash, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God— 5 having a form of godliness but denying its power.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 18, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> 2 Tim 3:1 But mark this: There will be terrible times in the last days. 2 People will be lovers of themselves, lovers of money, boastful, proud, abusive,disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 without love, unforgiving, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not lovers of the good, 4 treacherous, rash, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God— 5 having a form of godliness but denying its power.



Does that evilness cause the end times or does the end times cause that evilness? Is there scripture that says evilness will rush or cause the end times or is all of that you mentioned happen to happen during the end times?

I just can't see man causing God to decide when he will send Jesus back to chain Satan. I see it the other way around. Maybe those are the symptoms of the end times instead of the cause. 

Also we must look at the nation as a whole, not just the US. Look at the evilness during WWII or even earlier. When people were lovers of money over helping the poor.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 18, 2018)

apoint said:


> Nice to see we have so many good christians wanting to save the last great hope for the world.  No wonder America is going down.....



It's a slow time on the forum. They will vote for the "Right" candidate.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 18, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Does that evilness cause the end times or does the end times cause that evilness? Is there scripture that says evilness will rush or cause the end times or is all of that you mentioned happen to happen during the end times?
> 
> I just can't see man causing God to decide when he will send Jesus back to chain Satan. I see it the other way around. Maybe those are the symptoms of the end times instead of the cause.
> 
> Also we must look at the nation as a whole, not just the US. Look at the evilness during WWII or even earlier. When people were lovers of money over helping the poor.


I don't believe it is a cause/effect relationship.  I think it is a parallel line, where one happens at the same time as the other.  

I believe God knew before He created the world that He knew exactly the hour He would send Christ back to earth.  He also knew the state of the world when that would happen, and revealed it to Paul, who wrote it in a letter to Timothy.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 18, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I don't believe it is a cause/effect relationship.  I think it is a parallel line, where one happens at the same time as the other.
> 
> I believe God knew before He created the world that He knew exactly the hour He would send Christ back to earth.  He also knew the state of the world when that would happen, and revealed it to Paul, who wrote it in a letter to Timothy.



I would agree. Maybe Satan has been told and has gone into his "end times" mode causing more evilness as predicted.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 18, 2018)

While I think we should vote for the better candidate, I can't see our choices bringing in the end times. The OP mentioned it, then when I asked him why he said I was reading a lot into a simple statement.

It's not like our choice ushers in the end times. That is known only by the Father, not even the Son knew, when asked.

It's more like Satan going into high gear and doing what he will try to do more than who we vote for. Satan, by the way, will be defeated.

If I could rush in the end times, I would be for doing it, not prolonging it.


----------



## breadfan (Oct 19, 2018)

Christians confuse me greatly, even though I am a christian. Aren't we all waiting for Jesus to come again? We pray about, sing about it, and according to the bible, we know exactly what is going to happen. Yet, we vote this way or vote that way to keep out evil. How about we just let it be and except what is. It's the plan, why buck the plan? Wouldn't sooner be better than later? Just thinking "outside" of the box.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 19, 2018)

breadfan said:


> Christians confuse me greatly, even though I am a christian. Aren't we all waiting for Jesus to come again? We pray about, sing about it, and according to the bible, we know exactly what is going to happen. Yet, we vote this way or vote that way to keep out evil. How about we just let it be and except what is. It's the plan, why buck the plan? Wouldn't sooner be better than later? Just thinking "outside" of the box.



I would agree. I can't see our actions hastening or hindering God's plan. The sooner the better for me too.

God has already decided or at least seen the future. We as individuals or just a single nation can't undo what God has already seen. God doesn't need any help defeating Satan. He's already got that figured out and it's in his plan.

Take the nation of Israel for instance. God doesn't need our help as a nation to define or defend Israel. We only have to read Romans 11 to know that God is in control of his plan.

Man cannot make or break Israel. The future is in God's hands. Like Pappy says; There is no cause/effect relationship. It is a parallel line, where one happens at the same time as the other.


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 20, 2018)

Here is my take on the whole enchilada. The Lord placed us here with a mandate, and he also told His disciples to do all that He told them to do and don't worry about times and epochs, but to do all that I have commanded you. Therefore it is on our best interest to continue doing the Lords work until He returns. We do not know the hour but we do know that He said all authority has been given unto Me. Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you, and low I am with you always even to the close of the age. He also said to occupy until His return. The word used there is a militant term which means to be busy until He sees fit to come back for His final return to wrap up history. So do not become complacent but continue to do good. which means we need to be involved in voting to make a difference . We are salt and light and we are here to preserve and point to the light!


----------



## apoint (Oct 20, 2018)

The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing.....
 Again, When bad men combine, good men must organize....
    If any of you dont see the gross evil of the dimms you need to have a long talk with God. Have a good look at your new governor.


----------



## apoint (Oct 20, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> 2 Tim 3:1 But mark this: There will be terrible times in the last days. 2 People will be lovers of themselves, lovers of money, boastful, proud, abusive,disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 without love, unforgiving, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not lovers of the good, 4 treacherous, rash, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God— 5 having a form of godliness but denying its power.


   Coincidence, nope. I read this exact verse today..........


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 20, 2018)

apoint said:


> Coincidence, nope. I read this exact verse today..........



it was in my daily reading on Wednesday morning.  When I read the title of the post, I knew exactly where to turn in THE BOOK


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 21, 2018)

I vote when I am compelled to. 

My wife and I voted yesterday.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 23, 2018)

Neat word to straighten our thinking during election time ...

It’s political season—maybe you’ve noticed—so the “God is going to remove His hand of favor from this nation!” fear mongering is cranking up again. Have you heard it? In 8 minutes you’ll find out why it isn’t true because of what IS true. It’s good news, and you’ll be encouraged.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 24, 2018)

StriperAddict said:


> Neat word to straighten our thinking during election time ...
> 
> It’s political season—maybe you’ve noticed—so the “God is going to remove His hand of favor from this nation!” fear mongering is cranking up again. Have you heard it? In 8 minutes you’ll find out why it isn’t true because of what IS true. It’s good news, and you’ll be encouraged.



In the history of God in the Old and New Testaments, was Israel the only nation ever blessed?
What about nations that were cursed?

I've always thought it interesting how individual salvation ties in to national salvation. National blessing and curses as well.

Interesting video, thanks.

Through Abraham's offspring all nations would be blessed. So maybe when that blessing came(Jesus) all nations received the final blessing nationally and it went to just individual blessings. No more Jew nor Greek.

But we still have Jews and Greeks, male and female. There is some distinguishing factors between male and female. Things man can do and not women. We still have free people and slave people.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't see the US as being in a covenant relationship with God. Not as a nation but as individuals, yes.
Maybe when Jesus came, God got out of politics. Maybe that's what Galatians 4:3-9  teaches.

Israel had/has a unique relationship with God.


----------



## breadfan (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice thread.


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 24, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't see the US as being in a covenant relationship with God. Not as a nation but as individuals, yes.
> Maybe when Jesus came, God got out of politics. Maybe that's what Galatians 4:3-9  teaches.
> 
> Israel had/has a unique relationship with God.


God might not be in covenant with our nation but He sure is in covenant with His Church of which are many members in out Nation. He has called us to be slat and lighjt and having a quitter mentality is not being either. He says to not faint or grow weary in well doing for after a little while you will reap. We are to stand for what is right and be counted among the people of God.


----------



## apoint (Oct 24, 2018)

I dont believe the video, he is teaching replacement theology and he is delusional.... I would get out of his church quick. God never changes. ever. Same yesterday today and tomorrow. NOW.. The jews Gods people, were taken into slavery. They were "ALL" taken into slavery, because of the evil in the nation.  You cant remove Gods protection on a nation but He can, if the nation is evil and falls away from God.
  You folks talk of political scary tactics, You aint seen  scary till God gives us over to our enemies.   Get out and vote against the evil of abortion, gay rights,  open boarders. The socialist dimms are for everything that will destroy our country.
    Keep sticking your head in the sand till its too late. Its almost too late to save our country now. Vote conservative now before our country falls. Dont bother responding to my post, just get out and vote "ALL RED".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 25, 2018)

apoint said:


> I dont believe the video, he is teaching replacement theology and he is delusional.... I would get out of his church quick. God never changes. ever. Same yesterday today and tomorrow. NOW.. The jews Gods people, were taken into slavery. They were "ALL" taken into slavery, because of the evil in the nation.  You cant remove Gods protection on a nation but He can, if the nation is evil and falls away from God.
> You folks talk of political scary tactics, You aint seen  scary till God gives us over to our enemies.   Get out and vote against the evil of abortion, gay rights,  open boarders. The socialist dimms are for everything that will destroy our country.
> Keep sticking your head in the sand till its too late. Its almost too late to save our country now. Vote conservative now before our country falls. Dont bother responding to my post, just get out and vote "ALL RED".



I wonder it Ephesians 2:12-14 shows some type of change? Something that removed the dividing wall? I don't think this event replaced Israel but  broadened it's Commonwealth through adoption. 

God may never change but he did take Israel into slavery.

Ephesians 2:12-14
remember that at that time you were separate from Christ, alienated from the commonwealth of Israel, and strangers to the covenants of the promise, without hope and without God in the world.   13But now in Christ Jesus you who once were far away have been brought near through the blood of Christ. But now in Christ Jesus you who once were far away have been brought near through the blood of Christ. 14For He Himself is our peace, who has made the two one and has torn down the dividing wall of hostility.


----------



## Israel (Oct 26, 2018)

I can only surmise it is all dependent upon where one finds one's citizenship.
Each must speak from such "ground".


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 28, 2018)

* Matthew 25:14-30  *

14 “For _it is_ just like a man _about_ to go on a journey, who called his own slaves and entrusted his possessions to them. 15 To one he gave five  talents, to another, two, and to another, one, each according to his own ability; and he went on his journey. 16 Immediately the one who had received the five talents went and traded with them, and gained five more talents. 17 In the same manner the one who _had received_ the two _talents_ gained two more. 18 But he who received the one _talent_ went away, and dug _a hole_ in the ground and hid his  master’s money.

19 “Now after a long time the master of those slaves *came and *settled accounts with them. 20 The one who had received the five talents came up and brought five more talents, saying, ‘Master, you entrusted five talents to me. See, I have gained five more talents.’ 21 His master said to him, ‘Well done, good and faithful slave. You were faithful with a few things, I will put you in charge of many things; enter into the joy of your master.’

22 “Also the one who _had received_ the two talents came up and said, ‘Master, you entrusted two talents to me. See, I have gained two more talents.’ 23 His master said to him, ‘Well done, good and faithful slave. You were faithful with a few things, I will put you in charge of many things; enter into the joy of your master.’

24 “And the one also who had received the one talent came up and said, ‘Master, I knew you to be a hard man, reaping where you did not sow and gathering where you scattered no _seed_. 25 And I was afraid, and went away and hid your talent in the ground. See, you have what is yours.’

26 “But his master answered and said to him, ‘You wicked, lazy slave, you knew that I reap where I did not sow and gather where I scattered no _seed_. 27 Then you ought to have put my money  in the bank, and on my arrival I would have received my _money_ back with interest. 28 Therefore take away the talent from him, and give it to the one who has the ten talents.’

29 “For to everyone who has, _more_ shall be given, and he will have an abundance; but from the one who does not have, even what he does have shall be taken away. 30 Throw out the worthless slave into the outer darkness; in that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.


God places us here as stewards to subdue the earth. I can not get an escapist mentality and continue to do what God has charged me to do. He gave us a representative form of Government and as the framers said it is a Republic ma'am, if you can keep it. I promise you that if those who believe in Christ do nothing then it will indeed be transferred to the kingdom of darkness. As Jesus told His disciples, don't worry about times and seasons, continue to do all that I have commanded you to do. Escapist mentality does not do that, they abdicate their responsibility.


----------



## apoint (Nov 1, 2018)

Ever here the term, "He was so heavenly minded he was no earthly good"?


----------

